# IFA Date Bad Idea



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

First of all Happy New Year!
We hope that this finds everyone healthy and prosperous!

Just wanted to point out a pretty big conflict in the 2015 tournament schedule already.

IFA and Babes on the Bay are same weekend! I need everyone who competes or would like to compete in either of those events to reach out to the IFA and suggest that they move their event for everyone's benefit.

Mostly the IFA!

All our friends we compete against on the tours will easily take "guaranteed" money. This will kill the IFA entries.

And judging by the amount of women fishing IFA in 2014 there will be some choices to be made if they dont move the IFA date.

Let 'em know!

Thanks


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Date*

What is the date BOTB is scheduled for in 2015? I see the IFA Redfish Tournament is June 6th and BOTB is usually the middle of May.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

IFA posted they had changed it to June 6th a coupla days after I posted so all is right!


----------

